# In love



## sj313 (Oct 5, 2015)

Why didn't i try almond milk sooner? 

Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk


----------



## dswoods3 (Oct 5, 2015)

New one to me. Any good? Any comparison to milk taste, texture?

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattlesBest (Oct 5, 2015)

sj313 said:


> Why didn't i try almond milk sooner?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535PP using Tapatalk




How did your husband like the Fairlife?


----------



## sj313 (Oct 5, 2015)

SeattlesBest said:


> How did your husband like the Fairlife?


He said it tastes a little different but with half the sugar and twice the protein its definitely worth the price.


----------



## sj313 (Oct 5, 2015)

dswoods3 said:


> New one to me. Any good? Any comparison to milk taste, texture?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Same texture. It tastes literally like sweetened almondy milk. I have it with a cup of Kashi go lean honey flax almond cereal and it tastes pretty legit. And for the record im a pretty picky eater.


----------



## dswoods3 (Oct 5, 2015)

Gonna try to make my own in a little bit. Did some research and most brands have less protein then almonds..... Weird, if I make my own I can control protein and flavor.....  Thanks for the idea, if its good, will start making my oats with it in the mornings.


----------



## sj313 (Oct 5, 2015)

dswoods3 said:


> Gonna try to make my own in a little bit. Did some research and most brands have less protein then almonds..... Weird, if I make my own I can control protein and flavor.....  Thanks for the idea, if its good, will start making my oats with it in the mornings.


Yea definitely. I kinda cane across it by accident. I was scowering my house looking for something for breakfast and said fuck it. Turned out pretty tasty. Im strictly trying to lose weight now so it fits perfectly in my macros. Especially because i naturally eat plenty of protein in the day. Its the carbs and fats i need to work on.


----------



## dswoods3 (Oct 5, 2015)

Ahh... I pack as much of everything I can in, just try keeping my sugar down.


----------



## sj313 (Oct 5, 2015)

dswoods3 said:


> Ahh... I pack as much of everything I can in, just try keeping my sugar down.


Now what do you do if you know youre not going to eat for awhile? Unfortunately i cant eat as often as i should. I work in an operating room. I have five minutes to pee in between surgeries and 45 for lunch.


----------



## dswoods3 (Oct 5, 2015)

Pocket of turkey, lol, nah I carry pistachios for that super food


----------



## dswoods3 (Oct 5, 2015)

High in salt so I only go to them in tight times


----------



## sj313 (Oct 5, 2015)

dswoods3 said:


> High in salt so I only go to them in tight times


    salt is my problem. I have the mirena (which is getting taken out on the 20th) and its causing enough water retention on its own.


----------

